# Enertrac 602 vs QS Motor 273, which hub motor to choose?



## markcycle (Nov 5, 2008)

We are in business and shipping motor

All you need to do is email us at [email protected]

We have a liquid cooled motor that can do 20KW continuous.


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

markcycle said:


> We are in business and shipping motor
> 
> All you need to do is email us at [email protected]
> 
> We have a liquid cooled motor that can do 20KW continuous.


Please post details of your 20KW continuous power hub motor here rather than taking the discussion private.

This is the whole point of the forum.


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

markcycle said:


> All you need to do is email us at [email protected]


Thank you for the reply. I did send a couple of emails to that address over the past month but did not receive any reply. Perhaps they went into your spam folder.

Here are the main questions that I had:
-Do you also sell just the bare motor without the rim attached? If so, please give me a price quote for the MHM602 without the rim, but with the brake components included.
-What is the maximum voltage that the motors can be used at? 
-This is a vague question and depends on many other factors, but could the 602 motor comfortably sustain highway speeds? I plan to use larger diameter tires (110/90-19) than what most other people seem to run which should help, but I would rather know if it is still not recommended or possible at all to go 80mph for at least 5-10 minutes. 
-Do you have a list of controllers that can be used with your motors? Or do you primarily only cater to the Kelly controllers?  

I saw that you did reply to me on Facebook earlier this week about the dual motors.
Thank you.


----------



## markcycle (Nov 5, 2008)

The motor will comfortably do 75 MPH with 120 volts
Do you also sell just the bare motor without the rim attached?
Yes 995.00 motor only 
What is the maximum voltage that the motors can be used at?
156 volts
This is a vague question and depends on many other factors, but could the 602 motor comfortably sustain highway speeds? I plan to use larger diameter tires (110/90-19) than what most other people seem to run which should help, but I would rather know if it is still not recommended or possible at all to go 80mph for at least 5-10 minutes.
Again yes for 80 MPH go with 136 volts
-Do you have a list of controllers that can be used with your motors? Or do you primarily only cater to the Kelly controllers?
Only Kelly KLS14301-8080I


----------

